# looking for baby elf hat pattern!



## DeAnnaKay (Jan 21, 2011)

I was hoping to find a pattern for a baby elf hat for use with photography. They are the cute little newborn hats with the long tail to drape over their bodies. I would rather knit/crochet them myself to be able to chose the colors. If anyone has a pattern for them please let me know


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cable-Hats/jovie-the-elf-knock-off-hat

you might have to join, but it's free to join...this may be for an adult size, but I just reduce to baby yarn and smaller needles and it'll be fine....i do it all the time...easier than refiguring all the numbers....also, the pic you sent has a really long tail...just do each row 2 or 3 times when you get to the top....it'll be easy to see when you get that far...


----------

